# Post ear-cropping help... mole skin application



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

First of all, thanks to geisthexe for the application of mole skin thread.

After one week post-surgery, we brought Spartacus in for his follow-up. The vet told us that his ears are healing well and were standing on their own so no retaping was necessary. We love the shape and size of the ear crop! 

Here are a few questions to all those that experienced ear cropping and tape jobs... 1) did your pups ears eventually unfold or stretch out all of their folds? Right now Spartacus's ears look a little bit like a blooming flower petal or pigs ears dog treats... all wrinkled. 2) how often did you clean the scabs? 3) can I apply the mole skin before the wounds completely heal? and finally, will the mole skin help the little curl at the tip of his ears straighten out?

Sorry for all the questions. I have attached a couple of pics to show the folds and the curling of the ear tip.

Any comments, information, or assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Luz


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I got your pm and I thought I would just answer you on here  IMO I would tape those ears or you will end up with curled tips. That left ear has a fold in it and if you do not straighten them out they will stay like that. There is a chance it could correct on it's own but after cropping over 20 dogs ears in that last 15 years I have found it better to tape them up than run the risk of them setting wrong. You can use the mole skin in that left ear to try and get that fold out if the mole skin is not strong enough then you should go to taping them up. Also you can try and use the mole skin up to the tips on both ears but if that doesn't work I would tape the very tips. Fold the tips in towards each other to make a point and apply tape to the very tips to hold them in place. I had the same issue with Crush and I had to tape her for almost 5 weeks at the tip to get them to straighten out and not curl back.
They are a nice crop and should help up fine and you can put the mole skin in now. Do not worry about cleaning the edges leave them alone and let them heal. As they heal they are going to itch and I recommend getting a soft cone if the puppy keeps pulling his ears down. They are better than a hard cone because the hard cone bends the ears out of shape and hurts the ears, a soft cone keeps them from scratching and does not bother the ears. In the next 2 weeks I am getting my new litters ears cropped and I am ordering collars for all the pups to make my life easier.

Hope that helps up:

Collar - Vet Recovery, 6-1/2" - Accessories - Lambert Vet Supply


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for all the advice and help... as usual!


----------

